# Applying Visitor Visa for parents - I have 489 Visa



## kseeker (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi guys,
i am planning to move to Australia in March on a 489 visa.
I would like to apply for a 600 visitor visa for my parents for a 6 month duration with multiple entry facility.. they would like to visit from May onwards

is this possible? I don't want to end up applying for it and then it gets rejected....

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kseeker said:


> Hi guys,
> i am planning to move to Australia in March on a 489 visa.
> I would like to apply for a 600 visitor visa for my parents for a 6 month duration with multiple entry facility.. they would like to visit from May onwards
> 
> ...


I think you can apply for 6 months but they may give lesser months or refuse also based on their assessment of risk

I presume they would be first time visitors to Australia so the chances of getting lower duration only are higher 

But You can never be sure Untill the visa is applied and issued
If they are able to show some roots in the home country like income and assets in their name, then the chances of rejection are low

Cheers


----------



## kseeker (Dec 7, 2014)

great.. thanks for replying...
however, i heard only PR holders can apply for 6months and 1 year visas... and not temporary visa holders.. is this true?

regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kseeker said:


> great.. thanks for replying...
> however, i heard only PR holders can apply for 6months and 1 year visas... and not temporary visa holders.. is this true?
> 
> regards


I was given 2 years visitors visa when I applied despite being a first time applicant and had applied for 3 months

Cheers


----------



## empforce (Jun 10, 2018)

*489 Visa holder bringing parents for short visit*

Hi everyone,

We're in Australia with 489 Visa for nearly 1 yr and 9 months. We wish to bring my parents for a 2 weeks visit. As I heard only PR holders can sponsor family for 600 visa. Can we bring parents before we become PR?

Appreciate any help. 
Thanks.


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

empforce said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're in Australia with 489 Visa for nearly 1 yr and 9 months. We wish to bring my parents for a 2 weeks visit. As I heard only PR holders can sponsor family for 600 visa. Can we bring parents before we become PR?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Definitely you can call your parents and can sponsor your parents. 

You got the wrong information that only PR or citizens can sponsor their parents. As per subclass 600 (visitor visa) you can also provide the invitation letter stating that you will be taking and bearing all expenses for the stay of your parents in Australia.

My friends on 489 visa have sponsored their parent s as well.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

shivam7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Definitely you can call your parents and can sponsor your parents.
> 
> ...


The parents can certainly apply for a 600 Visitor Visa, and their child on the 489 should include a letter of invitation and support. But they (the parents) will still need to meet standard tourist visa requirements, including showing that they have sufficient funds for the visit. This way there is no need for a sponsor.

The parents can not apply for the family-sponsored stream of the 600 visa as sponsors MUST be PR's or Citizens.
(See "Who can be a Sponsor", here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/forms/documents/1149.pdf)


----------



## empforce (Jun 10, 2018)

Just to update you guys, Received Parent visa 600 within 10 days. Incredible!

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

empforce said:


> Just to update you guys, Received Parent visa 600 within 10 days. Incredible!
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for updating us, have a great time


----------



## kumudum (Aug 7, 2015)

newbienz said:


> I was given 2 years visitors visa when I applied despite being a first time applicant and had applied for 3 months
> 
> Cheers


 Hello

I am under 489 visa and want to bring my parents here for a shorter visit. could you please advise me on which visa stream i should apply and any other information that you are aware about this. also any links available for more details.


----------



## empforce (Jun 10, 2018)

kumudum said:


> Hello
> 
> I am under 489 visa and want to bring my parents here for a shorter visit. could you please advise me on which visa stream i should apply and any other information that you are aware about this. also any links available for more details.


Sorry for late reply. We did not apply sponsor stream, because sponsoring can only be done by PR holder I believe. Instead we applied on visitor stream, but about funding we mentioned they will be fully funded by me and spouse, and we had lot of documents to prove financial stability including savings, loan payments, bank statements.
Also it's better to mention tour plan, and expected dates of arrival and departure.

We were not contacted back again, and we were doubtful about visa anyway. They decided to grant visa for 3 months in about 10 days time.


----------

